# Würmer selber züchten??



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

Moin#h 

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand von euch erfahrungen mir der eigenen würmerzucht hat? ich habe keine;+ ! aber würde gerne anfangen würmer zu züchten am besten kleinere tauwürmer die intensiev riechten. kann man ihnen einen besonderen geruch durch futter oder lockmittel anzüchten?? wo züchte ich würmer in nem einmachglas oder in einem aqarium? mit was werden sie gefüttert bis jetz hab ich obst gemüse und eierkartons gehört! gibt es noch weitere futter? welches futter macht sie denn besonders schmackhaft für die fische(karpfen, aal, forellen und kleinere welse)?? ich danke schonmal für jeden tipp !

mfg horsty #h


----------



## esox_105 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Eines lass Dir gesagt sein, Tauwürmer lassen sich *nicht* züchten. Rot-, bzw. Mistwürmer findest Du im Komposthaufen.


----------



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

wusste ich ja nich! dann halt rotwürmer. wie kann man die denn züchten? bei uns im kompost sind kaum welche die reichen nicht!


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Schau mal hier


----------



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

das ist ja schonmal was! danke!!! wenn ihr noch ein paar tipps habt bitte schreiben!


----------



## Holzi30 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Habe das mal vor ein paar Jahren gemacht ,und hat sehr gut geklappt.

Zwei Mörtelkübel ineinander und in den Boden des oberen viele kleine 
Löcher damit überflüssiges Wasser in den unteren ablaufen kann .
In den oberen Gartenerde einfüllen und fertig.
Hatte dann im Net bei einer Wurmfarm einen Eimer Zuchtansatz bestellt.
Da waren Würmer in allen Größen und Eier drin.Hat dann super 
funktioniert.Als Futter habe ich immer altes feuchtes Laub nur oben 
draufgelegt.War ganz interessant was die so über Nacht in die Erde 
gezogen haben.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Wuermer_zuechten.html

Nächsten Monat erscheint ein zweiter Teil zu dem Thema.


----------



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

#hdanke schonmal#h 

wegen der bastelanleitungen!!! jetz brauche aber noch die würmer, ich hab schon im garten welche gefunden aber ich will keine rotwürmer züchten wegen ihrem "angstsekret", ich hab nähmlich gehört das dieses sekret alle vertreibt oder nicht alockt also will ich mistwürmer züchten! holzi30 hast du vllt noch den link zu deiner seite wo du deine eier und würmer gekauft hast? habt ihr sonst noch tipps welche würmer gut sind??#c


----------



## esox_105 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



			
				Horsty schrieb:
			
		

> #hdanke schonmal#h
> 
> wegen der bastelanleitungen!!! jetz brauche aber noch die würmer, ich hab schon im garten welche gefunden aber ich will keine rotwürmer züchten wegen ihrem "angstsekret", ich hab nähmlich gehört das dieses sekret alle vertreibt oder nicht alockt also will ich mistwürmer züchten! holzi30 hast du vllt noch den link zu deiner seite wo du deine eier und würmer gekauft hast? habt ihr sonst noch tipps welche würmer gut sind??#c


 

Rotwurm und Mistwurm, ist beides das selbe :m .


----------



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

ohh#q    ich kenn mich halt nicht aus aber irgendwo steht das es andere wären welcher ist denn am besten geeignet? und bleibt lange lebendig!#c


----------



## Holzi30 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Regenwurm.de


wie in dem Beitrag von Knurrhahn


----------



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

1000st?! dann braucht man ja garnich mehr züchten?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Kauf Dir entweder im Laden vier bis 5 Packungen Dendrobena, das Reicht eigentlich um eine Zucht zu beginnen.

Ansonsten bei Regenwurm.de schauen.
Achte aber darauf welche Wurmart es ist.
Es gibt einmal Dendrobena rubida, das sind die Großen die es auch im Angelladen gibt und Eisenia foetida, das sind die Kleinen. Eisenia foetida sind zum Angeln zwar auch geeignet, jedoch werden die zumeist lieber von kleineren Weißfischen genommen. Dendrobena rubida werden sehr gerne von großen Brassen genommen, von Forellen aber auch von Aalen. Jedoch eignen sich zum Aalangeln eigentlich eher Lumbricus terrestris (Tauwürmer) oder eine Allolobophora Art.


----------



## Horsty (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

danke erstmal! 

sind ja tolle namen#d krieg ich diese ganzen arten in normalen angelläden (bei mir wäre es in dem fall ussat) oder muss ich da in spezielle läden gehen?? kann man die würmer auch "kreuzen" das ich z.b den dendrobena rubida mit einer allolobophora art kreuze und die "sorte" dann weiter züchte?? die müsste doch dann für beides also forelle uns aal super klappen#c  oder denk ich da was falsches??


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Im Angelladen wirst Du wahrscheinlich nur Dendrobenas bekommen. Ich habe noch nirgens Eisenia im Geschäft gesehen.

Ich habe mir meine Eisenia bei Regenwurm.de bestellt und Züchte diese ebenso wie die Dendrobena - allerdings in unterschiedlichen Wurmtonnen.

Ich denke mal wenn Du Kreuzen möchtest, dann allerhöchstens einen Dendrobena mit einem Eisenia. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich geht. Allolobophora vertragen sich weder mit Dendrobenas, noch mit Eisenias.

Ruf mal bei Tacke an und lass Dich beraten, die können Dir am ehesten sagen was wie möglich ist, ausserdem kannst Du Dir dort sehr günstig einen Grundstock für Deine zukünftige Zucht zulegen:

Regenwurmfarm Tacke GmbH 
Christoph Tacke 
Klosterdiek 61 
46325 Borken 
Tel. 02872/2066 
Fax  02872/8240


----------



## HD4ever (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

mir wäre der Aufwand echt zu groß .....
da krabbel ich immer mal über nen kurz geschorenen Rasen (Sportplatz) und dann reicht es meistens immer für mehrere Ansitze ... |supergri


----------



## snofla (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

moin horsty

schau mal hier nach,hab mir vor zwei jahren einen sack voll bestellt die aufzucht selber klappt ohne probleme#h 

www.superwurm.de


----------



## Horsty (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

moin#h 
danke ich ruf da mal an und lass mich "beraten"was macht man mit den würmern eig im winter??? ich willte es mir so bauen wie es in der anleitung von SchwalmAngler steht. soll das ganze denn in den keller oder in gartenhäuschen??


----------



## Horsty (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@snofla welche hast du dir denn bestellt und kann man die kreuzen??


----------



## snofla (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

das mit dem kreuzen lass mal lieber,nacher kommt da noch ne annaconda raus und dafür ne haken zu finden ist schwer|supergri 

ich hab mir die dendros zu 630stück bestellt und diese in acht weinkisten verteilt klappt prima,ich hab die kisten immer im keller egal ob winter oder sommer#h


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ja, hinterher kommt beim Kreuzen noch sowas raus: :q:q:q








Ich lasse meine Tonne im Winter immer draußen stehen. Das macht den Würmern nichts aus.

Wichtig: Wenn es im Winter schneit - den Schnee auf dem Deckel lassen, der isoliert.

Und die Würmer immer schön füttern. Meine bekommen mindestens jeden zweiten Tag einen 5L Eimer mit Küchenabfällen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> JIch lasse meine Tonne im Winter immer draußen stehen. Das macht den Würmern nichts aus.



Meine sind diesjahr in der Garage erfroren! Die komplette Tonne ist steinhart durchgefroren. Also ab in den Keller damit und dann ist Ruhe.

Ich hatte mit die Würmer übrigens auch bei Superwurm geholt und eine recht ansehliche Zucht gehabt.

Im Moment hält ein alter Küchenschrank mit gefedertem Klappscharnier (die Teile, die man über die Abzugshaube installiert) als "Tonne" her - klappt wunderbar.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## netzeflicker (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Und wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast dann habe ich noch eine Tipp für die Vermehrung. Viagra für Würmchen ist (Spargelschalen) immer ausreichend viel Zeitungspapier untermischen wegen dem Flüssigkeitsanteil.
Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## Horsty (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

sowas in der art wäre dann auch meine traumvorstellung vom kreuzen gewesen:q 

wie ist das denn mit den spargelschalen gemeit vermehren sie sich dann schneller oder werden sie lebendiger oder stocksteif?^^ 

5l jeden zweiten tag?? is das nicht zu viel für den anfang? und kann man die würmchen vllt auch in angelläden verkaufen wenn es ein paar zu viel sind? oder den wurmhumus?|kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Also ich habe meinen Grundstamm bei Tacke gekauft (100 Dendrobena und 500 Eisenia). 

Da sich die Viecher aber in den Sommermonaten sprunghaft vermehren braucht man eigentlich gar nicht so viele für den Grundstock. Kauf Dir im Angelladen 4 Packungen und pack immer mal die Reste die Du vom Angeln übrig hast oder auch Wurmeier dabei, nach ca. 4 bis 5 Wochen hast Du nen ganzen Stapel junger Würmer. In meiner Wurmtonne waren in diesem Frühjahr einige tausenden junge Würmer. Hättest Du den Thread früher aufgemacht hätte ich Dir nen Eimer voll zugeschickt als ich meine Tonne neu gemacht habe. Die jungen Würmer habe ich mit der alten Erde in Massen auf meinen Komposthaufen "entsorgt".

Ich denke das auch weniger als ein 5 Liter Eimer mit Haushaltsabfällen alle zwei Tage reicht, das ist halt das was bei mir anfällt, das gebe ich dann halt immer in die Tonne. Gerade im Sommer mapfen die Würmer aber einiges weg, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen, vor allen Dingen wenn es sich um ein paar tausend Würmer handelt.

Der Wurmhumus oder das Wurmfutter welches es im Handel gibt ist mir zu teuer. Bei einer kleinen Kiste in der man mal 100 Würmer oder so beheimatet mag das durchaus reichen, in einer 500L Tonne in der sich ein paar tausend Würmer tummeln ist das aber eindeutig zu wenig.


----------



## Horsty (14. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Moin#h 

danke für eure tipps!#6 ich werde dann mal bei Tacke anrufen und die "kreuzungsfrage" stellen und mich darüber informieren lassen welche denn am besten sind! und fang dann mit dem züchten an!


mfg Stefan#h


----------



## perchcatcher (14. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Stimmt das mit den Fisch verscheuch Sekret eigendlich ?
(das zeuch was die Rotwürmer angeblich ausondern)


----------



## carpi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi
Ob das mit diesem Sekret stimmt.. weis sich nicht! Ich fang mit Würmern meine Fische ob se den Fischen stinken oder nich!

Aber ich wollte jetzt auch mal versuchen mit Laubwürmer zu züchten!
Ich hab jetzt eine kleine runde Tonne (ca 50cm hoch, 40cm durchmesser)
Und hab da Muttererde gemischtes Laub und Zeitungspampe reingemischt wie mans überall lesen kann!

Jetzt aber meine eigentliche Frage: Eben hab ich dort 40 Laubwürmer eingesiedelt =) reicht das erstmal oder müssen das für ne Erfolgreiche zcuht besser mehr sein?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Mit 40 Würmern geht das sicherlich auch - es kommt halt immer darauf an wieviel Zeit Du hast.

Prinzipiell wirst Du aus Deinen Würmern schon eine Zucht aufbauen können, allerdings geht das nicht von heute auf morgen. Die Würmer brauchen erst einmal etwas Zeit um sich zu Hause zu fühlen, wenn Du sie immer gut Pflegst wirst Du recht bald feststellen das sie sich vermehren, erwarte jedoch keine Wunder.

Zu beginn meiner Zucht habe ich 500 Würmer in meine Tonne eingesetzt, die haben dann ca. 3 Wochen gebraucht bis sie sich vermehrten. Nach ca. einem halben Jahr gab es dann einige explusionsartige Vermehrungen und ich brauchte nur den Deckel aufmachen und die Würmer, welche ich zum Angeln benötigte aufsammeln.

Je mehr Du Deine Würmer pflegst, desto besser vermehren sie sich.


----------



## carpi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi
Danke für die Infos!
ähm richtig Pflegen... das bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf genug Futter schätze ich? und die Temp. gibts da sonst noch was wichtiges was ich vielleicht vergessen haben könnte?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Die Würmer sollten immer genügend Futter zur Verfügung haben, dann vermehren sie sich auch gut. Im Sommer sollten die Würmer kühl, wenn möglich im Schatten stehen und im Winter warm, dort wo die Sonne die meiste Zeit des Tages hinscheint.


----------



## carpi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi
Okay das dürft ich doch mal hinbekommen =)
Ich hatte vor die immer im Keller zu lassen!?
Da is immer etwas Kühl aba im winter auch beheizt.. naja ich probiers mal aus! danke für die Tips!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Sacht mal, wenn hier die rede von der ominöse "Tonne" ist, welche Tonne meint man dann allgemein.

Ich hab just diese Woche zwei Plastikfässer ergattert, in denen normalerweise Sauerkraut und solch Zeugs geliefert wird.

Die sind so schätzungsweise 80-90cm hoch und haben eine Durchmesser von - sagen wir mal - 40cm.

Kann ich die nehmen? Und wenn ja, wieweit befüllt man die dann? Meine zweite Frage hat einen praktischen Grund: ich komme mit blankem Arm nicht bis auf den Boden - kann also im Ernstfall gar nicht so tief nach den Würmern buddeln, wie die dann leben würden.

Es bestünde zwar die Möglichkeit, die Tonne aufzuschneiden - dann könnte ich aber auch gleich auf meinen Blumenkübel vom letzten Jahr zurückgreifen.

Oder versteh ich das richtig, dass ihr die Burschen nur absammeln müsst (von der Oberfläche nämlich), wenn ihr den Deckel aufmacht (dann hab ich bisher was falsch gemacht - ich musste bis dato immer graben).

Idealerweise stellt mir mal bitte Bilder von euren Tonnen hier ein - Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als tausend Worte.

Danke Euch 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Ecky (22. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

hallo 
also bei www.superwurm.de bekommst du würmer recht billig und die bermehren sich auch fleissig ohne große pflege... guck doch einfach mal nach 
gruß 
Ecky


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal, wenn hier die rede von der ominöse "Tonne" ist, welche Tonne meint man dann allgemein.



Gemeint ist die Tonne von mir. |supergri
Hier der Bericht dazu. Im Mai Magazin erscheint der zweite Teil:

http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Wuermer_zuechten.html


----------



## Hanselle 007 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

ich habe mein glück schon so oft versucht sie selber zu züchten aber nie erfolg gehabt extra edre usw gekauft im komposter versucht und und und......aber jetzt habe ich es aufgegeben.......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@Schalmangler

Wie hoch hast du die Tonne voll gemacht?


----------



## AlexDozer (23. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Also das mit der Wurmzucht find ich ne tolle Idee. Wie lange kann man den ne Tonne in Betrieb nehmen? Die muss doch garantiert ab und zu neu aufgesetzt werden oder?

mfg Alex


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@wolkenkrieger:
Zu Anfang hatte ich die Tonne ca. halb voll gemacht. Dann kam ja alle zwei bis drei Tage ein 5L Eimer mit Küchenabfällen hinzu.


@AlexDozer:
Ich nutze die Tonne so lange bis sie voll ist (zuletzt 2 Jahre). Neu aufgesetzt habe ich sie Anfang Aprill diesen Jahres.


----------



## AAlfänger (23. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

#h |wavey: Moin,moin
Habe diese Woche von Superwurm meine bestellten Würmer bekommen.
Astreine Lieferung, prompt und schnell. Ich habe für ein Pfund große
Angelwürmer, zwei Beutel Erde einen Eimer und ne Wurmdose 25 Euro
bezahlt. Die Würmer waren sehr lebendig, wie beschrieben. Ich habe nicht 
den Eimer, sondern eine Tonne die man mit zwei Bügeln benutzt. Die war
wohl doch nicht ganz dicht. Am nächsten morgen waren bestimmt zwei Dutzend Würmer in meiner Werkstatt unterwegs. Im Internet findet man die Firma unter www.Superwurm.de
Gruß von AAlfänger


----------



## carpi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi
Jetzt würd ich mal gerne noch wissen, ob ich den Würmchen alle sorten von obst und Gemüseresten geben kann, die nich gespritzt sind!?
Also auch Schalen von Salatgurken usw.?
oder gibts da was, das die nich mögen?

Ich hab meine jetzt seid ner knappen woche(60Stck.) und finde diese jetzt immer direkt in den oberen Schichten wo das Futter ist =)


----------



## AlexDozer (25. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Habe jetzt auch vor mir so ne Wurmzucht zuzulegen. Finde die Idee nämlich toll. :g

Bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob ich Mistwürmer oder Dendrobena züchten soll. Mein Spezi mit dem ich immer Angeln gehe meint das man mit Mistwürmer nicht auf Waller angeln könnte bzw schlecht und die Dendrobena besser währen. 

Stimmt das? Hat jeder Fisch seinen Lieblingswurm? Falls ja wie siehts bei Schleie/Karpfen aus?


mfg Alex


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@carpi:
Prinzipiell kannst Du alles an Gartenabfällen oder Haushaltsabfällen füttern. Bei mir kommt alles an organischem Material in die Tonne.

@AlexDozer:
Auf Waller dürfen Dendrobena auf jeden Fall besser sein. Allerdings würde ich auf Waller eher Tauwürmer nutzen. 

Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, das bestimmte Fische, je nach Gewässer eine bestimmte Wurmart bevorzugen.


----------



## carpi (25. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## netzeflicker (25. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Also es ist tatsache das Würmer (Regenwürmer) sich nach dem Verzehr von Spargelschalen gekocht oder roh Exploisonsartig vermehren





			
				Horsty schrieb:
			
		

> sowas in der art wäre dann auch meine traumvorstellung vom kreuzen gewesen:q
> 
> wie ist das denn mit den spargelschalen gemeit vermehren sie sich dann schneller oder werden sie lebendiger oder stocksteif?^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Reisender (25. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Und eins sollte man auch noch beachten..........Immer einen Deckel drauf, den Ameisen lieben Würmer und fallen über die her wie die Pest. Ist mir zwei mal Passiert.....:v


----------



## carpi (26. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi
wieso willst du denn deine Würmer verkaufen? ich denke viele Angelläden züchten die sich eh auch selber. Aber kannst ja mal fragen.. bei mir werden keine verkauft oder weggegeben notfalls fütter ich mit derschnittenen Würmern beim aalfischen an oder sowas..


----------



## syndrom (26. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ich werde auch am abend nach dem Regen losziehen und Tauwürmer suchen,

hoffentlich finde ich viele .Mus es nen Rotlicht sein oder wie ist das gemeint mit der Taschenlampe ?


----------



## mikemolto (26. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich bei der Wurmsuche mit gaaaaaaaaanz wenig Licht gemacht.

Nehme meistens die ausgelutschten, entsorgungswürdigen Batterien mit.
Bischen Funzeln und man hat mehr Zeit für den " Zugriff".   

Geringer Lichtstreukreis und leichte Schritte sind von Vorteil.


----------



## Horsty (26. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo|wavey: 

danke für die infos und alles ich glaub das es klappt. ich hab sie mir so bebaut: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=hometown.aol.de/mistwurm2003/images/imag0103.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hometown.aol.de/mistwurm2003/&h=450&w=600&sz=52&tbnid=VQN3epr4kksJ:&tbnh=99&tbnw=132&start=7&prev=/images%3Fq%3DWurmzucht%26hl%3Dde%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8
und werd es mit den spargel schalen versuchen denn ich will viele haben^^ ich wollte ein paar verkaufen falls es zu viele werden. nur deshalb. geht das mit den tauwürmer denn wirklich nicht wenn man sie doch schon nacht auf wiesen sieht?


----------



## flippaa (28. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

HI Leute.Hätte da auch nochmal ne Frage.Seid ihr sicher dass man die Tauwürmer nicht züchten kann.Welche Arten kann man denn alles züchten?Ich hab aus Spanien zwei rießige Würmer mit nach Deutschland genommen und ich würde alles dafür geben dass sich diese vermehren.Hättet ihr da nen speziellen Tipp?Danke flippa


----------



## carpi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

hi =)
owei spanische würmer! denke die mögen es genauso wie unsere deutschen! wüsste sonst nix anderes!


----------



## flippaa (28. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ok werds dann au einfach so versuchen.Danke flippa


----------



## bose (29. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Der Thread kommt wie gerufen.
Ich habe auch vor zu Züchten und wollte mir noch ein paar Tipps holen.
Die meisten Frage die ich hatte wurden schon beantwortet.

Ich bin aber noch am Überlegen ob ich die Tonne in den Garten stellen soll, oder in den Keller, welcher aber nicht beheizt ist.
Oder im Sommer nach draußen und im Winter rein?

Sonst habe ich eigentlich keine Fragen mehr


----------



## SchwalmAngler (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Meine Tonne steht Sommer wie Winter draußen.


----------



## bose (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

hm naja, ich habe gelesen, dass die Tonne bei einigen zugefroren ist, aber ich denke mal das kommt darauf an wieviel Wasser in der Tonne ist.


----------



## carpi (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

HI
also ich lasse meine Tonne das ganze Jahr im Keller!
Wenn man sie im Garten nicht in die Erde gesetzt hat, herrschen im garten im sommer wie auch im Winter keine günstigen Temp. aber wie es scheint funktioniert die Zucht trozdem =)
Die beste Temp. für die Würmchen soll ja 10-22°C sein aber das ist weder im Winter och im Sommer draußen der Fall!
Aus dem einfachem Grudn lass ich die das ganze Jahr im Keller|supergri


----------



## bose (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ich habe da doch noch ein paar Fragen.
Stinkt das eigentlich nicht nach einer Zeit im Keller?
Wie feucht muss die Tonne gehalten werden?
Muss ich trotzdem Löcher bohren für den Wasserablauf?


----------



## Vince (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe zwar schon nen anderen Thread dazu, aber da hier der "offizielle Wurzucht" Thread zu schein schein hier noch mal meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand kostengünstig ein paar Dendros zum Neubesatz meiner Wurmzucht zukommen lassen ??? 
Also falls jemand bereit wäre mir günstig (ggf. nur Versand ) eine größere Menge Würmer abzugeben wäre meine Saison (und hoffentlich die nächsten Jahre) gerettet.


----------



## carpi (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

HI
also bei mir im Keller stinkt nichts! Zwar seh ich hin und wieder mal schimmel obendrauf aber wenn man die Küchenabfälle immer mit etwas erde bedeckt, schimmeln die nich wirklich! zumindest riecht man bei mir nichts! ich hab keine deckel sondern einfach ein altes Tuch mit Draht um die Tonne gespannt!

Löcher für überschüssiges wasser hab ich nicht und solange man mit der Wasserzugabe sparsam ist denke ich das es da keine probleme geben dürfte!

@Vince: Würd dir welche geben hab aba im mom nich so viele weil ich schon welche abgegeben! Aber wenn du dir doch 4 packungen käufst und ordentlich fütterst hast doch in 4-6 Wochen schon Nachwuchs! vielleicht kann dir ja jemand anderes helfen!


----------



## bose (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Gibt es irgendwelche Küchenabfälle die man nicht hinzugeben sollte?
Oder sind Schalen aller Art in Ordnung?

Danke für die ganzen Antworten #6


----------



## carpi (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Das hatte ich letztens auch mal gefragt und eigentlich die antwort bekommen dass man alles Biologische füttern kann! Ich achte aber zumindest immer drauf dass ich keine Zitrusobstschalen oder gespritzte gemüse/obstschalen dazugebe!


----------



## syndrom (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo

Sind die Tauwürmer eigentlich nur wenn es Dunkel ist zu finden, oder wie ist das ? Mus ich wirklich die Nacht dafür aufstehen vorausgesetzt das die Wiese nass ist.


----------



## carpi (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

=) wenn dir keiner schreibt .. fang ich mal wieder an!
Das hab ich auch oft gehört auch dass es stimmt! Ich habs auch 3-4mal probiert zu verschiedenen Zeiten mit gedämpften licht und leisen schritten auf nassen wiesen extra superfrüh aufgestanden mitten in der nacht aber nichts! garnicht! Wenn ich Tauwürmer finde, dann nur wenn se über die Strasse wollen wenn es viel regnet! Vom hören/sagen schätz ich aber mal, dass es auch erfolgreich laufen kann!


----------



## bose (30. April 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ich habe schon oft Regenwürmer gefangen.
Jetzt wäre eine gute Zeit welche suchen zu gehen.
Es braucht nicht mitten in der Nacht zu sein.
Es sollte aber geregnet haben.
Hast du schon mal welche gefangen?

Mein Bruder hat mir nicht geglaubt, dass die Biester blitzschnell in die Erde verschwinden.
Als er es versucht hat, hat er echt mal doof geguckt


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Für alle interessierten gibt es hier den zweiten Teil der Wurmtonne. Diesmal wird das Erneuern der Tonne beschrieben nachdem sie prall gefüllt ist und kein Platz mehr für neue Wurmnahrung mehr ist.


----------



## bose (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Irgendwie find ich da nichts.
Nur die Anleitung zur Zucht selber.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Der vorletzte Bericht im Mai Magazin ... #h


----------



## bose (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

sooo meine Würmchen sind eingezogen.
Schon nach 10 Minuten saß der erste auf dem Deckel 
Hab dann die Tonne zugeklebt und ein paar doofe versuchen es trotzdem und bleiben dann untem Rand


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Kann man die Tauwürmer aus dem Garten züchten?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ich glaube nicht, dass man Tauwürmer züchten kann.
Ich habe im Garten einen Komposthaufen, den ich regelmässig bewässer und mit allen möglichen Gemüseabfällen ( ausser Zitrus ) sowie Kaffesatz anreichere. Wenden ist wichtig. Dendrobena kaufe ich hinzu und gebe die verbleibenden ebenfalls auf die Miste. Alles in allem bei guter Pflege reicht es mit der Wurmbeschaffung dann bis Juli/ August. 
Tauwürmer müssen bei gedämften Licht abends gesucht werden und hier ist Reaktion gefragt. Ich persönlich tue mir das nicht mehr an und kaufe mir welche,, wenn ich mal auf Waller angel. Bei allen anderen Fischen ( einschl. Aal ) sind meine Mistwürmer den Tauwürmern haushoch überlegen ( meine Erfahrung )


----------



## regloh (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi boardies
Wir gehen immer mit zwei mann die tauwürmer suchen , einer hält die lampe und den eimer,
der andere geht in lauerstellung ein kleines stück voraus damit er schnell zugreifen kann. am besten geht es bei uns auf dem sportplatz wenn der rasen schön kurz gemäht ist,dann kann man sie gut sehen und greifen. wir suchen nur selber ,und es lohnt sich , haben samstag 50-60 stück in einer stunde gekriegt und haben die kleinen noch liegen lassen. es ist zwar mit arbeit verbunden aber man braucht sich nicht teure im laden kaufen oder geld fürs züchten ausgeben.


----------



## carpi (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

HI
Geht das immer nachts wenns bisschen feucht ist? oder habt ihr auch schonmal am platz gestanden und sehr wenige gefunden? und um wieviel uhr geht ihr die so suchen? ich hatte da bis jetzt wenig erfolg ;+


----------



## regloh (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

wir gehen meistens nach einem schönen regen, ca. ne stunde nach dem es dunkel geworden ist oder auch mal etwas später wie es gerade passt. natürlich wird es auch tage geben wo man weniger findet, aber ne faustregel fürs suchen kann ich nicht geben.


----------



## DonCamile (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hab mir auch eine Wurmzucht angelegt.
Ich muss sagen Superklasse ,hab viele kleine Miniwürmer.
Die Würmer sind kräftiger als die aus dem Geschäft sie springen regelrecht in der Wurmdose und halten im Wasser länger durch !!!
Ich bin total begeistert #6 

Gefüttert hab ich sie mit: Salat ,Radieschenblättern ,Kartoffelschalen ,Spargel ,Kaffee ,Spargel ,
Papiergeschnetzeltem ,Eierkartongeschnetzeltem ,Blumenerde ,Eierschalen.
Die oberste schicht war ausgestochener Rasen und Moos den ich dann mit einer Schere immer geschnitten hab.


----------



## Lonny (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo,

Mensch da habt ihr mich ja auch endlich in den Bann gezogen 
Ich möchte es nun auch einmal Versuchen doch einige Fragen habe ich noch :- )
Es wurde zwar schon etliche male Diskontiert doch so Richtig konnte es noch keiner Erläutern !
Es geht um die Tauwürmer die sich nicht Vermehren lassen . ( Gilt das nur in Gefangenschaft ? )
Es muss doch bei guter Pflege sowie ein wenig Freigang im Garten Möglich sein :- )
Achso da fällt mir doch noch was zu den Verschiedenen Arten ein welche sind nun die besten für einen Anfänger der seine Würmer bis dato nur im Fachhandel für teuer geld gekauft hat . Ich Fische sehr gerne auf Aal, Waller, mit den Wurm !

PS: mal noch eine Frage zu diesen Wurm Futter was man kaufen kann ist dieses unbedingt nötig oder reichten die Bio Abfälle da aus ? Eine Spezielle Frage habe ich noch zum Link wo die Bauanleitung einer Wurmzuchtbox Beschrieben wirt ! Es wirt doch ausgesagt das man in unterschiedlichen Lagen eine Futterschicht anlegen soll nicht war ? Wie ist das nun muss diese nach einen Bestimmten zeit erneuert werden ? Oder Reicht es aus die Würmer von Ober zu Füttern ?




Mit freundlichen Grüßen: Daniel


----------



## Lonny (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

|wavey: 



hat keiner einen Rat für mich ?







grüße: Daniel


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Also Tauwürmer lassen sich definitiv nicht züchten. Die Bedingungen, die für eine erfolgreiche Zucht nötig wären lassen sich nicht schaffen.

Wie gesagt, legen Tauwürmer ihre Eier in mehreren Metern Tiefe ab (hab ich mal wo gelesen) und brauchen auch ganz bestimmte Temperaturen bzw. Wetterverhältnisse.

Wenn die Zucht möglich wäre, würde es bereits kommerzielle Anbieter geben (siehe Superwurm) - die heimische Zucht wäre bedeutend lukrativer, als die Einfuhr aus Canada!

Ob man unbedingt das fertige Futter braucht, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. In meiner Wurmtonne ist fröhliches Rammeln und vermehren angesagt - und da ist bis dato nur organischer Abfall reingekommen.

Sehe ich dann in meine alte Sickergrube rein, wo ich noch wesentlich stärkere Wurmvermehrung habe, dann weis ich, dass es nichtmal Küchenabfall sein muss. In die Grube kommen nur Gartenabfälle (Laub, Rasen, etc.), altes Karnickelstreu und Katzenstreu und bildet so ein wahres Eldorado für Mistwurm & Co.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man lediglich vernünftige Umweltbedingungen schaffen muss - das würde auch erklären, warum meine Tonne ertraktechnisch hinter der "Freilandzucht" weit hinterher hinkt.

Man muss auch nichts großartig bauen oder so. Meine letzjahrige Zucht erfolgte in einem großen Blumenkübel in der Garage. Komposterde rein, Küchenabfälle drauf, Wasser drüber, deckel rauf und fertig.

So oft und viel konnte ich gar nicht angeln gehen, wie ich Rotwürmer hatte. Es waren zwischenzeitig dermaßen viele, dass ich mit Auswilderungen in den Garten machen musste.

Mein Rat: Versuch macht kluch. Schnapp dir einen geeigneten Behälter (bei Superwurm werden die Würmer in übereinandergestapelten Plastikkisten gezüchtet!), gib eine gute organische Mischung rein, sorg für Durchlüftung und ausreichend feuchtigkeit und lass der Natur ihren Lauf.


Viel Erfolg


----------



## Lonny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo,|wavey: 


danke dir für die Tips #6 





grüße: Daniel


----------



## Flozek (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Welche tiefe braucht so eine "Wurmtonne" denn mindestens damit die Würmer sich wohlfühlen?

hatte jetzt auch vor mir so etwas zuzulegen und wollte es möglichst Flach gestalten damit ich es später beim Graben nach Würmern leichter habe.


----------



## DanielT. (12. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir jetzt das Thema durchgelesen und habe ein Frage zur Dendrobena Zucht. Undzwar zur Nahrung. Ich habe gelesen, dass man Bie Abfälle füttern soll, aber gilt das nur für Mist-/Kompostwürmer oder auch für Dendrobenas?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Sven-Z (13. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@ Wolkenkrieger

Hi, ich habe Tauwürmer (das sind doch die mit dem dreieckigen Schwanz) in so einer FOX-Köderbox mit der Erde, die sich beim Kauf in der Styropor-Schachtel befindet. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass ich inzwischen bestimmt 20 kleine Tauwürmer habe. Die müssen sich also in der Dose vermehrt haben. Oder waren die Eier evtl bereits in der Erde enthalten?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## grintz (13. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

TAAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA !!!

Ferkelalarm 




Sven-Z schrieb:


> @ Wolkenkrieger
> 
> Hi, ich habe Tauwürmer *(das sind doch die mit dem dreieckigen Schwanz)* in so einer FOX-Köderbox mit der Erde, die sich beim....



@Sven: Ich denke mal die Wurmeier haben sich beim Kauf schon in der Box befunden...


----------



## Sven-Z (13. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

 das bedeuet dann aber nie die Erde wegwerfen sondern erstmal abwarten ob sich da noch was tut (also Wurmtechnisch)


----------



## @dr! (13. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

ja wenn du dir welche züchten willst ist diese wurmerde auf jeden fall interessant


----------



## LUKA$ (13. April 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

wenn ich mir so ne würmertonne baue kann ich dann einfach die erde aus unserer kompostonne nehmen??


----------



## Esox007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob man in die Wurmzucht auch reinen Rinderdung aus dem Handel mit reinpacken kann.

Der Rinderdung wird ja wohl nicht gepunscht sein oder?


----------



## Grundangler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Weiß nich ob das geht. Hab im Kuhmist noch nie Würmer gefunden. Wir haben nen Pferdemisthaufen hinterm Haus und da sind auch nur Würmer drin, wenn den Mist schon älter ist, ca. n Jahr. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du Mistwürmer ziehen willst. Die kannst du am besten mit Küchenabfällen vermehren. Alles rein außer Fleisch, Fisch und Ei.


----------



## Grundangler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Was ich sagen will, ist dass der Mist nen gewissen Faulungsgrad haben muss. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Rinderdung diesen hat, aber zum beimischen gehts vielleicht.


----------



## Esox007 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hätte auch nochmal spezielle Frage zur Wurmzucht:

*Wenn ich jetzt Zeitung nehme, kann ich die Farbbilder innerhalb der Zeitung auch nehmen?*

Ansonsten wird es ja kaum Zeitung geben, bei den vielen Farbbildern, die dort drin sind?


----------



## J-son (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Esox007 schrieb:


> Hätte auch nochmal spezielle Frage zur Wurmzucht:
> 
> *Wenn ich jetzt Zeitung nehme, kann ich die Farbbilder innerhalb der Zeitung auch nehmen?*
> 
> Ansonsten wird es ja kaum Zeitung geben, bei den vielen Farbbildern, die dort drin sind?



Hast Du nicht das gleiche vorhin in'nem anderen Thread gefragt? Falls ja hatte ich gemutmasst dass man Zeitungen nehmen soll, und keine Zeitschriften...#d

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Esox007 schrieb:


> Hätte auch nochmal spezielle Frage zur Wurmzucht:
> 
> *Wenn ich jetzt Zeitung nehme, kann ich die Farbbilder innerhalb der Zeitung auch nehmen?*
> 
> Ansonsten wird es ja kaum Zeitung geben, bei den vielen Farbbildern, die dort drin sind?


 
du solltest mal die faz lesen und nicht die bild:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Esox007 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



J-son schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht das gleiche vorhin in'nem anderen Thread gefragt? Falls ja hatte ich gemutmasst dass man Zeitungen nehmen soll, und keine Zeitschriften...#d
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y



Ja und vielen Dank, dass du mir immer noch nicht eine vernünftige Antwort gegeben hast #d

Ich möchte was wissen und du redest von Zeitschriften? :c

Wenn jemand hier ist, der Ahnung besitzt und meine Frage beantworten kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Esox007 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> du solltest mal die faz lesen und nicht die bild:vik::vik::vik:




Leider ist unsere Tageszeitung von mit Farbbildern .. Daher meine Frage.. Sonst muss ich halt mal in die FAZ investieren


----------



## J-son (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Esox007 schrieb:


> Leider ist unsere Tageszeitung von mit Farbbildern .. Daher meine Frage.. Sonst muss ich halt mal in die FAZ investieren



OK,

sorry...ich kenne nur Tageszeitungen die EIN Farbbild haben, und zwar auf der Titelseite, daher das Missverständnis.
Das Wurmbett dass ich im Angelladen gesehen habe bestand auch aus Zeitungen, aber farbige Stücke waren keine drin.
Ich hoffe das war etwas konstruktiver, nochmals sorry.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Esox007 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Jop .. Vielen Dank

Kann man denn sonst auch nur Eierkartons nehmen anstatt Zeitungen? Wäre ja sonst ne andere Möglichkeit


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

ich denk schon. die sind warscheinlich von besser als zeitungen, da sie keine druckerschwärze enthalten, aber who knows...


----------



## Esox007 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Habe noch eine Frage zu den Eierkartons:

*Darf man gefärbte Eierkartons nehmen?*

Ist ja mittlerweile oft der Fall, dass sie zum Beispiel blau sind!


----------



## snofla (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Esox007 schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Frage zu den Eierkartons:
> 
> *Darf man gefärbte Eierkartons nehmen?*
> 
> Ist ja mittlerweile oft der Fall, dass sie zum Beispiel blau sind!



ob grau blau gelb............ also meinen macht es nix aus,wichtig ab und zu immer wieder laub mit rein#h


----------



## FelixSch (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Um nochmal zu den Zeitungen/Zeitschriften zurückzukehren:
Farbfotos sollten nicht so sehr das Problem sein. Wenn ich alles, was ich zum Thema bisher gelesen habe, richtig verstanden habe, dann ist nur wichtig, dass du keine Hochglanz-Seiten verwertest. Denn wenn die Druckerschwärze das Problem wäre dann könntest du nur komplett weiße Seiten verwerten. Aber wenn dir das alles zu heikel ist, dann versuch es doch mit Klopapier. (von mir aus auch mit gebrauchtem... )
Denn am Ende geht es nur darum, dass die Dinger Zellstoff zum Futtern bekommen, egal ob das nun aus Zeitung, Eierkarton oder Klopapier kommt.


----------



## Angeln_MM (24. November 2008)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo Leute!
ich habe mir das ganze zeugs hier mal duch gelesen und ich hätte mal so ein paar fragen: 
ich möchte keine so eine große wurmfarm haben d.h. nicht so rießige tonnen, wie ihr das gemacht habts!
ich hätte so ein paar alte weinkisten ( aus holz) und würde die gerne die benützen!
geht das?
dan noch ein paar fragen: 
Was für erde muss man benutzen??
wie feucht muss die erde immer sein?
bräuchte ich dan löcher im boden für das wasser, damit es abfließen kann??
wäre net wenn mir jemande die fragen beantworten kann und noch ein paar tipps geben kann! 
danke im vorraus!


----------



## unloved (25. November 2008)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo,

also, um die Wasserproblematik zu lösen, habe ich in meine Wurmfarm etwa 1/4 mit Tierstreu gefüllt. Überschüssiges Wasser sollte gut aufgenommen werden.

Habe für meine Kiste Blumenenerde genommen, die Würmer sind fit und lebendig, habe aber mittlerweile im internet gelesen, dass der PH-Wert oft nicht optimal ist. Deswegen lieber auf Blumenerde verzichten.

unloved


----------



## kamin (25. November 2008)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

:vik:
da sage ich doch nur nichts geht über den guten alten 
kompost"haufen":z:z:z

petri


----------



## gründler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Im Sommer geh ich einmal im monat zu unseren bekannten und suche mir 2 Eimer Pferdeäpfel aus'n Misthaufen,die kommen dann oben auf die Würmer schön breitflächig verteilen so das überall was liegt,dazu noch nen Packet Haferflocken und dann fallen die in einen fress und Liebesrausch.Mit Haferflocken kriegt man sie innerhalb weniger Tage zu richtig fetten dicken Mistwurmmonstern,geht auch mit gekauften Eimer nehmen,Blumenerde Torf feucht machen Würmer rein Haferflocken drauf 1 Woche bei 15-20grad und ihr werdet staunen.
Mach ich immer 1-2 Wochen vor Cup's damit ich da extrem dicke Rotwürmer habe.
Wenn man sich bißchen damit befaßt(Zucht) ist das irgendwann wie Gupys oder Black Mollys züchten.
lg

Hier mal mein Schnellzuchteimer um in 1-2 Wochen extreme dicke Würmer zu erhalten(Haferflocken Salat),und selbst darin vermehren sie sich wie draussen und im Faß.Das Datum der Cam läßt sich nicht mehr einstellen daher wieder mal Zukunftsbilder.

Ach ja ich züchte nur *Eisenia foetida* keine Dendrobenas. 
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## gründler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Oder hier,es brauch nicht extrem große Behälter man kann auch im Eimer züchten.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139856




lg


----------



## Angeln_MM (26. November 2008)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo gründler,

danke für deine deine antwort( gilt für die anderen auch) 
ich habe noch 4 fragen 
ist es jetzt sinnvoll jetzt im winter anzu fangen, würmer zu züchten??
und das mit deinem schnellzuchteimer hier: 
wie machst duda??
einfach unten ein bischen erde hinein, salat drauf haferflocken und dann die würmer 2 wochen die alles fressen lassen?
woher hast du die würmer ? 
einfach aus dem angelladen oder im internet bestellt??
und wegen dem mist? gibst du denn dann nch was zum fressen oder nicht und wenn nicht wie lange?? 


@ kamin: ich habe einen sehr großen garten, bloß leider mag mein vater kein kompost! 

mfg


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Unglückliche Würmer?

Habe heute meine Dendrobenas bekommen, meine Tonne eingerichtet (mit Schichten aus Zeitungspapier, Blumenerde, Kaffesatz). Dann alles bewässert und Würmer rein und ein bisschen auseinander gefuddelt.
Hab dann Gott sei Dank den kompletten Rand der Regentonne mit doppelseitigem Klebeband abgeklebt und mein Fliegengitter draufgespannt. 
Paar Stunden später wollte ich mal schauen gehen was die Kleinen so machen und siehe da, es sind verdammt viele Würmer oben auf der Erde und auch einige probieren zu fliehen. Teilweise haben die sich schon zwischen das Klebeband und das Fliegengitter gedrückt. Am Rand der Tonne sind auch ganz viele.

Ist das normal (Wurmerkundungstour)?
Stimmt was mit der Tonne nicht (zu wenig Wasser)?
Oder wie verhindert ihr die Fluchten der Würmer?

Ratlos
LahnDöbelchen


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi ist bei mir auch so das die versuchen zu Flüchten sind aber alle Top Fit haste ja gesehen.Du hast ein riesen Fehler gemacht wenn du Gedünngte Blumenerde genommen hast dann kann ich dir nur raten die Erde auszutauschen.Sonst war alles bald umsonst.Gruß Pitti


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Können die nicht einfach in der Erde bleiben, Zeitung und Kaffesatz mampfen und Babys kriegen?


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Lol o man das klingt echt Verzweifelt aber mach das lieber mit dem Austauschen und besorg dir Maulwurfserde oder Graberde ich hab beides genommen.Ich hab aber auch bedenken ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe schaue auch jeden 2 TAG nach ob oben nen totr drauf liegt den ein toter Wurm kann alle andern Umbringen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## gründler (28. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Mein Schnellzuchteimer kriegt 10-15cm erde Würmer rein und alle 2 Wochen ne Handvoll Haferflocken Küchenabfälle etc.

Am besten lassen sich Eisenia und Dendros in Pferdemist züchten,da fühlen sie sich am wohlsten,dazu noch Salat Küchenabfälle etc.und die Poppen wie verrückt.

Ich empfehle auch Eisenia foetida
als Zuchtwurm,er vermehrt sich besser ist nicht so anspruchsvoll wie Dendros.

Mistwürmer findet ihr im Misthaufen und Kompost,einfach welche suchen 100Stk und dann damit anfangen zu züchten.

Oder Kaufen

http://www.regenwurm.de/

http://www.regenwurm.de/pdf/wohin-mit-dem-pferdemist.pdf


lg


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Der Supergau gestern!

bin nach dem Fussballspiel nochmal nachschauen gewesen im Keller und da haben es die Biester doch geschafft zwischen Klebeband und Fliegengitter zu flüchten. 

Hab dann schnell alles wieder eingesammelt, hoffe das nicht zuviele geflüchtet sind die bei meinen Nachbarn im Kellerbereich nun liegen (Gemeinschaftskeller).

Schlußendlich hab ich dann schnell beim Tisch vom Balkon (große Runde und schwere Platte) die Füsse abgeschraubt und umgedreht auf die Regentonne. Leider ist da kein Loch in der Mitte für Sonnenschirm, was man als Belüftung hätte nehmen können.
Wenigstens sind so keine mehr ausgebüchst, werde heute die Abdeckung durch eine massive Holz-/Spanplatte (mit Belüftungslöchern) ersetzen müssen

#t


----------



## gründler (29. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Bei Dendros Rotwürmer etc.hilft gegen abhauen Licht,24Std Licht übern behälter das mögen sie gar nicht und verziehen sich nach unten ins dunkle.

Superwurm züchtet zb.mit offenen Wannen und hat 24Std licht an damit sie nicht abhauen.

Ansonsten hilft nur ein Deckel der 100% schließt und ein loch in der mitte was mit Fliegennetz besser ist ein stück Stoff Lappen Baumwolle....... auschneiden und übers loch kleben.

Der Rest muß 120% dicht sein,Würmer quetschen sich durch engste schlitze.

lg


----------



## ZanderKalle (29. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Bei mir geht es den Würmern(Tauwürmern) so gut die wollen gar nicht abhauen, die paaren sich sogar!!!

1.Plastik behälter sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut geeignet weil sich an den rändern und in den Ecken Staunässe bildet, das mögen die Würmer gar nicht!!!

2. Die Erde nicht gießen sondern nur besprühen!!!!

3.Erde von da nehmen wo man die Würmer sammelt!!!

4.Eine Hälfte mit Moos bedecken!!!

Dann kann nichts schiefgehen!!!

Ich habe mir eine Kiste aus Naturholz gebaut hat nur 6euro gekostet, stelle nacher mal ein pic ein!!!


----------



## gründler (29. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es den Würmern(Tauwürmern) so gut die wollen gar nicht abhauen, die paaren sich sogar!!!
> 
> 1.Plastik behälter sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut geeignet weil sich an den rändern und in den Ecken Staunässe bildet, das mögen die Würmer gar nicht!!!
> 
> ...


 

Jup mit Tauis,aber Rotwürmer sind da ganz anders gestrickt.

Stimmen die Wohnverhältnisse nicht hauen die ab,und hinzu kommt Rotwürmer brauchen viel feuchtigkeit,die aber ablaufen muss.Also die erde Nahrung muss immer extrem feucht gehalten werden.
Mein Komposter gieße ich alle 5-7 Tage mit 20litern Wasser pro Kompost (Gefäß),so das alles gleich feucht ist,die Eimer und tonnen kriegen je nach größe auch Wasser 1 x die Woche.

Bei Tauis braucht man nur erde ohne Ameisen Fremdtiere etc.und oben drauf Grasnarben legen,da halten die sich sehr lange.Grasnarben alle 4 Wochen austauschen gegen frische und fertig ist ne Taui kiste,paar alte Blätter mit rein getrocknete aber und gut ist.

Ach ja Rasenschnitt wird oft erwähnt,für Rotwürmer aber nicht gut,kleine Mengen ja aber ganzen Rasen vom Mähen aus'n Garten in Kompost,ist für Rotwürmer tötlich.

Rasen und Lauib entwickeln extreme hitze beim Rotten,und das mögen Rotwürmer nicht,12-34grad ist Wurmgrenze.
Bei ca. 23grad fühlen sie sich am wohlsten.
lg


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



gründler schrieb:


> Bei Dendros Rotwürmer etc.hilft gegen abhauen Licht,24Std Licht übern behälter das mögen sie gar nicht und verziehen sich nach unten ins dunkle.
> 
> Superwurm züchtet zb.mit offenen Wannen und hat 24Std licht an damit sie nicht abhauen.
> 
> ...


 
Probiere beides zu realisieren, jedoch hab ich in dem Keller noch keine Steckdose gefunden um eine Lampe dauerhaft anzuschliessen. Und ne Taschenlampe am Deckel zu installieren kann auf dauer ziemlich teuer werden. Muss mal schauen wie ich das mache....

Aber das mit dem Deckel ist mir in erster Linie noch viel wichtiger, da die Würmer mir sonst schneller abhanden kommen, als dass sie babys machen können... |gr:


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

ich habe mal gelesen, dass man die Würmer einfach in einen alten Farbeimer züchten kann. reicht der Platz oder ist das zu klein? würden sich Tauwürmer darin auch vermehren, wenn man die anderen Bedingungen erfüllt?


----------



## angler4711 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Moin, Moin!


Ich wollte jetzt auch eine Wurmzucht bauen und zwar habe ich mir das so gedacht:

Einen 50Liter Eimer nehmen, wo im Boden und in unteren drittel 0,3mm Löcher gebohrt sind, zum ablaufen von Wasser!
Am Boden eine schicht Einstreu (Holzspänne), dann eine
schicht Erde, darüber gewässerte Zeitungen und wieder
Erde. Zum schluß noch einen festen Deckel, wo in der 
mitte ein 2cm großes Loch ist, zum Belüften.
Was dann mit einen stück Fliegennetz abgedeckt ist.


Als Bewohner wollte ich Dendrobena´s nehmen!



Würde das alles so klappen, oder hat einer noch verbesserungs Vorschläge??????






#c#c#c


----------



## Eur0 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi

Musste auch Feststellen das die kleinen Würmchen gern flitzen würden.... also Ausbruchsicher gestalten
Ne Strumpfhose meiner Frau und ein Breiter Gummi waren Kostengünstig und Hilfreich #6


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Würde das alles so klappen, oder hat einer noch verbesserungs Vorschläge??????


1) Ja.

2) Ich habe bei meiner Zucht (210l Regentonne) festgestellt, dass man eigentlich wenig wasser nachgiessen muss. Da bloss nicht mit zuviel Wasser giessen. Habe aber allerdings auch die kleinen Löcher im unteren Teil nicht gebohrt.
Füttere immer mit Kaffesatz, nassen Zeitungen, Obst-/Küchenabfallen und was man sonst noch so alles auf einen Komposthaufen schüttet. Kippe dies einfach oben drauf und die Würmer erledigen den Rest schon von alleine.




Eur0 schrieb:


> Musste auch Feststellen das die kleinen Würmchen gern flitzen würden.... also Ausbruchsicher gestalten
> Ne Strumpfhose meiner Frau und ein Breiter Gummi waren Kostengünstig und Hilfreich #6


 
Bei mir haben es die Biester doch noch geschafft dazwischen durchzuzwingen, hatte auf dem Rand doppelseitiges Klebenband zur Fixierung und Straffung befestigt. Allerdings konnte ich auf Grund meiner Regentonnenform kein passendes Gummi auf die Schnelle finden, so dass ich einfach eine Spanplatte aus dem Baumarkt geholt habe, 2 Löcher rein die mit Fliegengitter (bzw. alter Gardine) und Heisskleber befestigt wurden. Liegt ganz sauber auf der Regentonne alleine schon durch das Eigengewicht auf, Belüftung ist ausreichend vorhanden und habe aber noch aus Sicherheit die Platte mit alten Blumentöpfen und sonstigem Kram was im Keller steht beschwert.


----------



## tchuppa (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Wie oft füttert ihr dann denn ??

Einer meinte ja alle 2 Tage und einer meinte alle 2 Monate ;+

Ich denke mal Überfütterung ist ja auch nicht grade gut hmm


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. August 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Habe lauter solche weisse Viecher in der Wurmzucht, mit Füssen. Also das sind keine Würmer, sind das Milben oder was?
Sind die schädlich? Wo kommen die her?


----------



## gründler (20. August 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

......


----------



## angler4711 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Moin, Moin!


Ich habe meine Wurmzucht vor 2 Monaten begonnen
und habe heute schon erste Erfolge von Eiern und kleinen
Würmern festgestellt.

Nun meine Frage, wie lange brauchen sie bis sie Angelfertig sind?


#c


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hey. hab schon mal n post geschrieben über die Zucht von - für mich einfach: Mistwürmer oder Rotwürmern! Wie die heissen is nich wichtig....ob die Fische beissen is für mich wichtig und das tun sie! 

Ich hab auch mal in nem großen Blumentopf angefangen. Hab dann gemerkt wie praktisch das is und hab bis heute ne Zucht.

Hier nochmal die Fragen die immer wieder auftauchen

Erde:
Hab oft gelesen das Blumenerde nich so gut sein soll..darum hab ich mir - als ich mir die Würmer am Komposthaufen geholt hab gleich ein wenig von diesem kostbaren Kompost mitgenommen! Gibt nix besseres!

Zum Behältniss:
Holz ist nicht geeignet es sei denn behandeltes (zögert aber nur das unvermeidliche hinaus).
Dauerfeuchtigkeit, möglicher Schimmel usw geben dem Holz in ca 1- 2 Jahren den Rest! Das ding fällt euch auseinander.

Ich hab mir bei Ikea einen Plastikmülleimer für nen Euro zugelegt(Platzmässig reicht das völlig aus). Hat keinen Abfluss für Wasser, braucht es auch nicht...wo Löcher sind kriechen Würmer durch vor allem ganz unten! Das hab ich beim Blumentopf gelernt als ständig Würmer unterwegs waren. Ich gieße ab und zu Wasser ein...aber niemals zu viel!!!!!! Die Erde sollte immer nur feucht sein niemals durchnässt!!!!

Der Ort
Draussen is meiner Meinung nach nich so Optimal wegen der Temperatur.
Vor allem im Winter denn da ziehen die sich nämlich min. 3 meter unter die Erde zurück wo es konstante Temp. über dem Gefrierpunkt gibt. 
Ich halte meine in meiner Wohnung was meiner Erfahrung nach das optimalste ist! Was ich aber auch nur tun kann weil ich sie nich in ner Regentonne halte! 
Zum Geruch kann ich nix sagen weils keinen gibt.
Nur nach dem "Giessen" riechts ein wenig nach feuchter Erde....

Fütterung

Ich füttere die Dinger mit allem was so in der Küche an Biomüll abfällt
vor allem auf Kartoffelabfälle fahren sie voll ab! 
Gespritzt oder nich is denen glaub egal... Von Papier halt ich nich so viel... sollen ja gesund aufwachsen und groß und stark werden!! 
Wird aber auch gefressen! Hatte ich mal als Unterlage drinn....nicht lange...
Ich füttere sie eig. ziemlich unregelmässig... wenn ich mal wieder daran denke und nix mehr fressbares sehe wenn ich ein wenig im Kübel rumrühre.
So alle 2 Monate mal bekommen Sie n ordentlichen Haufen fressbares rein.

Kaffesatz - is besonders geeignet weil es gleichzeit auch Feuchtigkeit mit rein bringt.
Karotten,Kartoffel,Gurken,Zwiebel und was weiß ich was noch für Schalen...
Ich werfe auch immer wieder meine Zimmerplanzenabfälle rein....
Die machen alles klein!

Wenn man bestimmte Dinge beachtet ist es überhaupt kein Zeitaufwand die Würmer zu pflegen.

Man muss nur wenige Dinge beachten:

Schimmel is nie ein gutes Zeichen und tut denen glaub auch nich so gut!
Falls es schimmelt war es viel zu Feucht!!! Schimmel solltet ihr vermeiden..er ist der Würmer und somit auch unser Feind!!!
Schnelle Abhilfte..regelmäßig umgraben solang der Befall da ist.

Würmer die versuchen abzuhauen...
Wenn es es ihnen gut geht da wo sie sind wollen sie auch nich raus...
also stimmt etwas nich wenn sie ständig versuchen aus dem Behälter zu fliehen.
Ich tippe da mal zu 90% auf zu Nasse erde! Aber auch wenns trocken wird hauen die ab.

Das wars auch schon! Wie gesagt..ab und zu mal was zum Futtern rein..und gut is! 

Habe vor zwei Monaten mal ne Volkszählung gemacht und zählte nur noch knappe 12 Stück habe aber auch schon wieder winzige babywürmer gesehen... war viel am Wasser leztes Jahr. 
Heute finde ich in einem kubik cm diese Anzahl! 
Geht also rasend schnell und bei einem "normal Angelnden" sollte die Popullation niemals zur neige gehen! 

Als start up empehle ich jedem mal an einen einfachen Gartenkompost zu gehen und sich dort mal ein Einmachglas voll rauszupicken.
Wer keinen hat... latsch einfach in nen Garten und frag hat nie jemand was dagegen! 
Wer keinen hat und zu schüchtern ist und oder im Winter damit beginnen möchte, kann ich nur empfehlen die zu Bestellen bei zoozajag. Is ein Versand für Terrarien und Aquarien- bedarf. Die haben alle sorten von Würmern und wie ich finde ein optimales Preis - Leistungsverhältnis! 
Problem is nur das man Lebendfutter nur an bestimmten Wochentagen (glaub anfang der Woche) bestellen kann da das Paket bei nicht Annahme nicht übers Wochende auf der Post liegen sollte!

So das wars eig. 
Hoffe ich konnte noch dem ein oder anderen helfen!
Haut rein


----------



## Bananaq (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Wie sieht es den aus mit euren Wurmzuchten? Wielange kann man eurer erfahrung nach Tauwürmer hältern?


----------



## Parasol (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo,

einfach mal die HP von "Superwurm" aufrufen. Dort gibt es nicht nur alles, was man für eine Wurmzucht braucht, sondern auch jede Menge Infos zur Wurzucht.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Jep, Superwurm ist die richtige Anlaufstelle.
Tauwürmer kann man sehr gut in deren Wurmeimer + -erde hältern, musst halt nur auf die Feuchtigkeit achten; es soll erdfeucht sein, und es darf auf keinen Fall Staunässe/Matsch entstehen, dann sind die sofort hin. Dazu etwas Futter und im Keller oder so aufbewahren, 1/2 Jahr und länger -> null problemo.


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Viele sagen ja das Tauwurmzucht unmöglich ist...vor allem die Händler!  Hab aber schon oft gehört das es funktioniert! 
Man braucht nur sehr große Behälter und muss sie extrem pflegen! 
Wenn du mich fragst lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht für einen nur etwas größeren Wurm.

Wenn man beide mal vergleicht....also ich kann ja nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen...

Ein Tauwurm scheint auf den ersten Blick ein leckerer großer Happen zu sein.
Das Problem ist nur man kann sie schwer oder schlecht hältern... 
Im Wasser machen sie schnell schlapp.... an heissen Tagen sogar schon an Land...

Die kleineren Rotwürmer sind viel widerstandsfähiger, länger unter Wasser aktiv und riechen viel extremer!

Als Forellenköder/Döbelköder an natürlichen Gewässern gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinen besseren Köder!

Ich habe mal die Köderbox ne Woche in meiner Rutentasche liegen lassen... das hat denen überhaupt nichts ausgemacht... sowas würde dir mit Tauwürmern nie passieren...

Wer also Würmer zuhause haben möchte sollte diese züchten.
Aufwand - Nutzen  Verhältnis ist mehr als optimal!


----------



## Bananaq (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Tauwurm frage bezog sich nur darauf das ich im nächsten jahr auch wallerfischen möchte und im in net gibts die ja kilo weiße das ich nich damit rechen bei jedem ansitz die alle zu verballern würd ich sie da gern halt hältern


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@gecko
Deswegen unterscheidet man ja auch
_hältern_ und _züchten_!
Und von Tauwurm_zucht_ war keine Rede.
Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht, einmal den Aufwand für eine anständige Rotwurmzucht und man hat mit relativ wenig laufendem Aufwand Ruhe an der Wurmköderfront. Allerdings möchte ich manchmal auf die dickeren Tauwürmer auch net verzichten, z.B. eben als dicke Happen beim Wallerfischen.


----------



## sonstwer (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hi!

Wenn ihr wirklich größere Mengen Tauwürmer hältern wollt, dann kann ich euch nur zu einer Vorgehensweise raten.
Besorgt euch einen günstigen gebrauchten Kühlschrank ( ein kleiner reicht ) und nehmt alle Einlegeböden raus.
Sucht euch einen Plastikeimer in der passenden Größe, daß er gut in den Kühlschrank passt, aber nicht mehr als 30% des Raumes ungenutzt bleibt. 
In diesen Eimer solltet ihr Gartenerde oder ähnliches füllen. Keine Blumenerde, denn die ist meistens gedüngt und das mögen die Würmer gar nicht.
Dazu kommt soviel Wasser, daß die Erde feucht ist, aber nicht zu naß. Mein Richtwert ist immer die Futterfeuchtigkeit beim Feederfischen.
Wenn dann der Eimer im Kühlschrank steht, diesen auf niedriger Stufe laufen lassen. Tauwürmer lieben Temperaturen um 10 Grad (C), reine Hältertemperatur wäre aber nahe 4 Grad.
Füttern kann man sie mit leicht angewelktem Grünzeug oder mit vorgeweichtem Kleintierheu.
Wenn man dann alles richtig gemacht hat, kann man die Viecher locker ein ganzes Jahr hältern.
Züchten kann man sie so aber nicht, denn sie brauchen relativ viel Platz ( eher Einzelgänger ), außerdem bringen sie nur sehr wenig Nachwuchs zustande. Etwa ein bis zwei Nachkommen pro Paarung. Darum lassen auch die "Erzeuger" unserer Köderwürmer diese mitten in der Nacht von Sammlern auf freiem Feld einsammeln. 

Übrigens kann man die großen Tauwürmer in einer großen belüfteten Plastikdose mit Gartenerde auch locker mehr als ein viertel Jahr im normalen Kühlschrank aufbewahren, wenns nicht zu viele sind. Meine halten schon 4 Monate durch, obwohl sie zwischendurch beim Quappenangeln beinahe durchgefrohren wären. :q

Viel Erfolg beim Hältern!
frank


----------



## Rotty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Habe mal paar Fragen (tut mir leid wens die themen schon giebt)

1. kann ich bei mistwürmer in nen kübel  kompost mit würmer und die nur mit  Toiletten papier füttern

2. wie soll ich luftzug machen (sie sind im sommer schuppen winter keller schupe nich schlimm wen wer abhaut wen imm kelller einer abhaut muss ich alle entsorgen)


----------



## Rotty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

hey
und kann  ich tauwürmer mit normaler erde (get auch schwarze erde) uns toilettenpapier


----------



## Destrudo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Rotty schrieb:


> hey
> und kann  ich tauwürmer mit normaler erde (get auch schwarze erde) uns toilettenpapier



Wie meinen?;+


----------



## herold (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Hallo,Tauwürmer fütter ich mit zeitungspapier und Eierpappen zerkleinern entwas feucht halten und morgens Kaffeesatz mit Filter reinscnmeißen gegebenfalls Grasballen wenns geht Lehmboden die Würmer danken es Dir,putzmunter|wavey:Euer Harald


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Rotty schrieb:


> hey
> und kann  ich tauwürmer mit normaler erde (get auch schwarze erde) uns toilettenpapier



Du können besuchen Kurs Deutsche Sprache, wenn nicht so gut geht das mit deutsch, bei Volkshochschule oder sprechen mit Handy bei Alphatelefon Münster.
Hier wirst du geholfen als Analphabet sekundärer Natur!!!#6
Geb dich nicht auf, lerne lesen und schreiben!:vik:


----------



## Rotty (5. März 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

ich mmeine anstadt uns und


----------



## Rotty (13. März 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

hab mir ne wurmkiste mit mistwürmer gemacht einfach wurm aus kompost mit erde dann kafeesatz ,zeitung und hab heute reingeschaud sind laute weiße miniwürmer und ganz kleine rote drinn!!!


----------



## Lukasbrings (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

ich fange auch bald an mistwürmer zu züchten:
nun meine (nervigen) fragen:

wie groß muss das "wurmfreudenhaus" denn sein um möglichst großen nutzen zu ziehen?

und was bringt es wirklich um die würmer in der erde zu halten ?

und kann ich auch erde vom baumarkt nehmen? welche wenn nicht blumenerde??

mfg
lukas


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Je größer, deste mehr Würmer, aber da erzähl ich wohl keine bahnbrechende Neuheit. Wobei es immer um _Fläche_, nicht um Tiefe geht; tiefer als 30cm mach null Sinn.

Ich nehme Mörtelkübel aus dem Baumarkt. Unten Kies rein, ein Stück Drainagerohr (Boden bis Füllhöhe) reinstellen (damit kontrollierst du, ob nicht zuviel Feuchtigkeit drin ist & kannst evtl. etwas Wasser abschöpfen).
Graberde (Baumarkt) drauf. Bei _Mistwürmern_ nicht so viel, denn die wühlen mitten in dem Kompost, der das drauf kommt. Pferdemist soll der Knaller sein.
Bei _Rotwürmern_ etwas mehr Graberde, keinen Mist, dafür Bioabfälle als Futter.

Ein ausbruchssicherer Deckel mit Belüftung muss drauf, es sei denn du lagerst die im keller und hast permanent helles Licht an.

Bilder findest du i.d. aktuellen Ausgabe v. Der Raubfisch.


----------



## Lukasbrings (14. August 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

hey wurmzüchter !

ich habe jetzt meinen mistwurmpuff eröffnet .

OHNE KOMPOST

ich war bei meinem opa würmer für die nächste Nacht graben und da habe ich an der wand zum stall 2x2m mit pferdekacke (äpfel) versetzte erde gefunden . spaten rein und in 10 minujten hatte ich genug für die nacht.
jetzt nehme ich genau diese halb verrotteten pferdeäpfel und füttre mit halb trockenen nach ! einer ist in meinem kübel nach nem tag weg !!

geht mal in der nähe zum reitstall und nehmt euch was mit ! a besten ohne stroh weil die stroh verschmähen !

mfg 

ich


----------



## Henny0710 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Habe lauter solche weisse Viecher in der Wurmzucht, mit Füssen. Also das sind keine Würmer, sind das Milben oder was?
> Sind die schädlich? Wo kommen die her?



Habe das gleiche Problem...viele kleine Tierchen die in der Erde rummkrabeln. Was könnte das sein? Ist das für die Würmer schlecht?


----------



## Henny0710 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Melde mich mal wieder zu Wort.

Die Temperaturen lassen meine Kisten wo ich die Wurmer lagere gerade explodieren. Überall Würmer. 

Die Würmer habe ich in Graberde gesetzt und einfach einen halben Apfel bis zur Hälfte in den Boden gesteckt. 
Auf Äpfel stehen die total. Ab und zu erhalten Sie auch Karton und ein bisschen alten und getrockneten Kaffeesatz.

Mehr braucht es nicht um erfolgreich Würmer zu züchten.

Natürlich noch die Erde schön feucht halten...alle 3 Wochen leicht wässern.


----------



## Duke-982 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

also ich hab mir auch eine zucht gekauft.
dort mit speziellen eimer und erde inkl. 500ml würmer .
meine legen bereits eier und ich fütter die ab und an mit salat.
sobald der salat braun ist tausch ich diesen gegen frischen aus.
hab auch noch n nahrungszusatz den ich drüber streue ... aber is nicht unbedingt so nötig denk ich.... ab und an n bissl feucht machen sobald die erde trocken ist.

in den mitgelieferten tipps steht eigendlich drin das die erde nach ca 6-8wochen gewechselt werden sollte.  ich werd es bald mal ausprobieren.

mfg micha


----------



## rapaLLa04 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Weiß jemand, ob es schädlich ist, wenn in der Wurmbox einige Ameisen mit drin rumkrabbeln?


----------



## raini08 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Schau mal hier


*FEHLER 404*

*Internetseite konnte nicht gefunden werden!*


----------



## raini08 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Wuermer_zuechten.html
> 
> Nächsten Monat erscheint ein zweiter Teil zu dem Thema.


*Seite nicht gefunden*


----------



## Makrelenjäger (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Die Links von Knurrhahn und SchwalmAngler sind zu alt.
Deshalb zeigen sie "Fehler" oder "Seite nicht gefunden" an!

Heiko#h


----------



## raini08 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Die Links von Knurrhahn und SchwalmAngler sind zu alt.
> Deshalb zeigen sie "Fehler" oder "Seite nicht gefunden" an!
> 
> Heiko#h


Ja und wo gibt es AKTUELLE #c so zum " nachlesen " danke schon mal bis bald raini08


----------



## yukonjack (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

weis denn niemand was diese kleinen weissen Minniwürmchen sind? habe auch das Problem.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



raini08 schrieb:


> Ja und wo gibt es AKTUELLE #c so zum " nachlesen " danke schon mal bis bald raini08



Tja, gute Frage, nächste Frage...???#c
Ich habe es schon öfter, auch auf anderen Gebieten, erlebt, dass bei Zeitungen und Zeitschriften nach einer gewissen Zeit Artikel nicht mehr online aufrufbar sind.#d

Ich weiß, Dir ist damit nicht geholfen, aber hast Du schon einmal die eine oder andere Suchmaschine bemüht?

Heiko#h


----------



## Laserbeak (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ich würde mal auf "Springschwänze" tippen. Die habe ich auch in meiner Wurmfarm. Ich konnte bis jetzt keine Beeinträchtigung meiner Würmer feststellen.


----------



## BlueShark908326 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Ameisen in der Wurmfarm der müßte gehen.


----------



## warenandi (18. November 2014)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

Muss jetzt mal diesen Trööt hier rauskamen.
Ich Angle liebendgerne mit Naturködern. So also auch mit Würmern. Ständig zum Angelladen oder Baumarkt oder den Garten umwühlen hab ich keine Lust.
Habe mir heute etwa 50-60 Würmer aus meinem Hochbeet ausgebuddelt, Erde aus diesem auch genommen und ab in einen 15l Eimer. Deckel druff und nun mal schauen was das wird. Stehen jetzt im Keller.
Noch was besonderes worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## gründler (18. November 2014)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



yukonjack schrieb:


> weis denn niemand was diese kleinen weissen Minniwürmchen sind? habe auch das Problem.


 

Klar weiß das jemand 

http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&idart=151

Das sind die kleinen weißen Würmer und ihre Unterarten die auch in Mist und co. vorkommen.



Zum Würmer Züchten...Eisenia.sorten und Dendrobenas gehen gut.Tauwürmer und Laubwürmer eher schlecht bis gar nicht.

Youtube zeigt da auch genug drüber...von der Profifarm bis zum Eimer alles in youtube vorhanden.

|wavey:


----------



## yukonjack (18. November 2014)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



gründler schrieb:


> Klar weiß das jemand
> 
> http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&idart=151
> 
> ...


----------



## murmeli1965 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@warenandi
Deckel druff ist schlecht.
Behälter sollte oben offen sein wegen Luftzirkulation.
Oder nur aufgelegt?
Das geht.
Aber abhauen tun die eh nicht.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Hann. Münden (18. November 2014)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



warenandi schrieb:


> Noch was besonderes worauf ich achten sollte?


Ein bischen komplexer ist es schon.
Hier wird dir geholfen---> 
http://www.wurmwelten.de/forum/


----------



## gründler (18. November 2014)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Aber abhauen tun die eh nicht.
> 
> Gruß Oldi


 

Bei Eisenia Sorten und Dendros muss entweder 24/7 Licht über einem offenen Behälter an sein zb.tagsüber Tageslicht... Nachts dann Neonlicht/Glühbirne...etc. über eine Zeitschaltuhr.
Geht das nicht weil keine Lampe/Strom...etc.dann muss der Behälter absolut dicht sein. Aber luftlöcher muss er haben, die mit Fliegengitter abgedichtet werden.

Wie gesagt in youtube gibt es etliche Bauanleitungen für Wurmzuchtbehälter.

|wavey:


----------



## warenandi (18. November 2014)

*AW: Würmer selber züchten??*

@murmeli1965
Deckel habe ich nicht komplett zu. Eine Seite ist auf.
Werde morgen ein Fliegengitter rüberspannen und dann den Deckel drauf und zu. Mache aber noch Löcher in den Deckel rein.

@Hann.Münden
Danke für den Tip mit der Seite...


----------

